# A Contemplative Post



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Behind my hut
in the Clear Creek gorge
are many fierce and ferocious creatures
While I cannot see them, directly, from where I sit
in front of my home
I have seen them
I can hear them
But, they grow more distant with each passing moment

Before me is the lush green
of the gorge
The smell of the forest and loam
the sounds of the gentle life
and, it is within these things
that I sit
and wait

The creatures behind me
will, one day, fade
until they exist only as the most primal of memories
Unless I ask them to return


----------



## Buka (Jun 11, 2018)

That was pretty nice.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Buka said:


> That was pretty nice.


Thank you


----------



## Buka (Jun 11, 2018)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Thank you



Original work?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Buka said:


> Original work?


Yes.  I used to write quite a bit (a few are here and there on this board) and I'm starting to write, again.
This piece was inspired by much older Zen-styled pieces.


----------



## Buka (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't think most people appreciate how difficult it is to write poetry. I've never quite gotten the hang of it and gave up on it long ago. Nicely done, bro. I used to write as well, just now getting back into it. Kind of fun.

Of course with enjoying reading as much as I do, and this damn forum which I love - needs to be more hours in the day.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Buka said:


> I don't think most people appreciate how difficult it is to write poetry. I've never quite gotten the hang of it and gave up on it long ago. Nicely done, bro. I used to write as well, just now getting back into it. Kind of fun.
> 
> Of course with enjoying reading as much as I do, and this damn forum which I love - needs to be more hours in the day.


Thank you.  I hope you can find a way back into writing.  It's fulfilling, to me.

As for this place, I used to mod and mentor.  Contributed, some, to Karate and Philosophy.  I'm looking to pick up wing chun training here and thought I'd poke my nose back in.  It's still a thriving community, it seems!


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 12, 2018)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Behind my hut
> in the Clear Creek gorge
> are many fierce and ferocious creatures
> While I cannot see them, directly, from where I sit
> ...


Beautiful poem. Man's struggle to improve?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Beautiful poem. Man's struggle to improve?


In a large sense, of course.  Every personal struggle is a micro-analog of the larger picture.  While this, literally, is about my current mind, the broad application is entirely spot on.

Thank you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Ah that was beautiful, enjoyed it very much .

"Before me is the lush green
of the gorge
The smell of the forest and loam
the sounds of the gentle life
and, it is within these things
that I sit
and wait"

Ahhhh loved that bit.. I've been writing alot more the last couple of years, not as poetic sounding but still coming through without any sort of thought or planning which is nice...

Feel free to post more of those


----------

